# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỗn tạp linh tinh các bác ạ

## Mạnh Ngô

Tình hình là em mới mua 1 lôi máy hỗn tạp  :Big Grin: . Mọi người cùng xem nhé, vẫn còn nhiều mà không up đc ảnh tiếp  :Frown:

----------


## binhthanhcer

đăn đồ bán ak anh ơi

----------


## vpopviet

liệt kê ra bán đi anh ơi

----------

